# 93621 as add-on code to 93653



## bcousey26 (May 9, 2013)

Greetings!

I have a question regarding the usage of 93621 in conjunction with 93653. According to the CPT manual 93621 is considered an "add-on" code to 93620. Our charge entry staff states that you should be able to use 93261 in conjunction with 93653 as it doesn't state in the guidelines that you cannot report it. 

From a coder's stance, can you use the "add-on" code of 93621 with 93653 even if it's not considered the appriopriate add-on code for the primary procedure? 

(eg. 93620 + 93621 or 93653 + 93654)

(eg. 93654 + 93621)

Any assistance is greatly appreciate.


----------



## CardioCoder79 (May 9, 2013)

The AMA did an errata to the 2013 CPT book that allows codes 93622 and 93623 to be used in conjunction with codes 93653, 93654, and 93656. Code 93621 is considered a component of 93656 and cannot be billed separately. Hope this helps.


----------



## bcousey26 (May 9, 2013)

Thank you for the quick response because we're having a serious debate about the usage of 93621 with 93653. 

We are in receipt of the errata to the 2013 CPT, but I just want to confirm the information that you provided. 

93622 and 93623 to be used in conjunction with codes 93653, 93654, and 93653. 93653 is the code that our practice is trying to billing in conjunction with 93621. Code 93621 is considered a component of 93656 and cannot be billed separately. Therefore, is 93621 considered a component to 93653 or may we bill these together?


----------



## CardioCoder79 (May 9, 2013)

Acording to CPT, the primary code for 93621 is only 93620. However, I've heard mixed views about this and here's why...code 93656 states ...with atrial recording and pacing... It's understood that 'atrial' includes both right and left thus making 93621 a component. However, code 93653 states ....with RIGHT atrial pacing and recording only thus understandably allowing the use of 93621 (left atrial). We *have *been getting denials on this combination.


----------

